# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  100*55*55 Côrte-Real Reef

## Luis Corte-Real

Olá a todos, depois vários anos de água doce e 2 anos de água salgada decidi dar um pequeno salto neste maravilhoso hobby. Comecei assim a construir de raiz um novo projecto! Enchi-o ontem dia 13-09-2011.
Lista de material:

-Aquário C100xA55xL55 com pente, furo ladrão, retorno, esgoto em vidro 12 mm
-Sump livre C55XA45XL50
-Tanque de reposição 20*45*60
-Vortech Mp40w ES ( a adquirir) + sunsun 6000 atrás do layout
-Osmoses AQUILLI 190l
-ATI SALT + TMC coral reef pro
-Deltec APF 800
-Aquecedor tmc 300W
-Bomba retorno tunze
-Calha 6*39(irei aquirir ATI Sunpower 8x39w ou 6*39(
-Areão coral espessura média  12 kg
-Rocha Viva 20kg
-Rocha Morte 7kg
-Testes Salifert PH,NO2,KH,CA,NO3,PO4,NH4
-ZEO Carvão 2000ml
-Reactor carvão TMC  v2bio 1000

Deixo aqui algumas fotos (más porque sou péssimo a tirar fotos)

Montagem:

Estrutura :





Já forrada:





Layout:
Ainda apenas fiz a ilha mais pequena, gostei bastante do resultado:



Escumador:


Críticas e sugestões são sempre bem-vindas! Mais logo irei por mais algumas fotografias

----------


## fabianomoser

Olá Luis,

Gostei muito da ilha que montaste, pena eu não ter tido uma idéia parecida na montagem do meu.
Como fixaste as rochas umas nas outras? Ficou firme?

Quanto ao setup boa sorte com isso... :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Francisco Taveira

boas.
só uma pergunta...
As placas de madeira foram fixadas com??
com iman?????

um abraço

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Ola Fabiano

Esta ilha por acaso adorei como ela ficou, deu me muito trabalho. Eu fixei-a (tudo excepto d3 pedras) com epoxy e cimento. Agora vou tentar fazer outra mas maior para assim por no lado direito do aquário

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Olá Francisco!

As placas são de PVC e não de madeira :p Fixei-as com velcro, mas a ideia inicial era mesmo com fita magnética mas como não arranjei optei pelo velcro, que por sua vez funciona muito bem

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Ora aqui vão mais algumas, espero que gostem:
As portas já com puxadores:

Algum do material:

A área técnica:

Em funcionamento apenas com escumador e retorno:

Escumador com nem um dia a funcionar:


O tanque de reposição com tampa para assim evitar evaporação e contaminação da água:


O aquário:


Já cheio:

Lateral:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Hey Luís

Acho que está porreiro, vai ficar bem amplo como se gosta, mas podias ter feito essa coluna seca duma forma mais subtil.

Também não sei se é necessário 8 lâmpadas penso que com 6 será bem suficiente.

 Abraço
 Miguel Reis

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Olá Miguel!

O layout ainda não está pronto a coluna realmente ficou um pouco alta mas a culpa foi minha porque em termos de qualidade é do melhor! Quando isto tiver mais avançado das ca um saltinho pa veres  :Wink:

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Luís!
Estive agora a ver o teu projecto!

Gostei do que vi e estou a ver que estás a ir com calma e isso é importante neste hobby!

Tens ai bons pormenores e material, pelo que vais ver depois que vais ter menos chatices com o sistema em funcionamento!

Pelas dimensões do aquário, calculo que vás meter 2 ilhas pelo menos correcto?
Eu também no inicio pensei em 2 ilhas, mas depois preferi fazer uma ilha com bastante "open space" para os peixes nadarem!  :Smile: 

Mais um projecto que vou sem dúvida acompanhar!  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Olá novamente Paulo

Sim em principio serão duas ilhas! Mais uma vou por de certeza. Ainda não sei se poderei vir a por outra! Fico contente em saber que irás acompanhar.

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.

Então novidades do teu Aquário.Como vai a ciclagem já tens novidades.


João Melo

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Ola João!

Desde já agradeço o teu interesse em saberes com vai o meu aquário. 
Modificações a nível de equipamento: entrada de uma vortech mp40 w es e de uma calha ati 6*39. Para a semana chega a doseadora da fauna marin.
Lista de vivos:
Peixes:

5 Chromis viridis
1 zebrasoma xanthurus
1 zebrasoma flavenscens
1 zebrasoma veliferum
1 hepatus
1 stigmatura
1 pictichromis diadema
1 salária
 A nível de corais:
2 montiporas digitatas
1 montipora verrucosa
1 montipora capricornis´
1 acropora formosa
1 acropora sp (amarela)
   zoanthus
1 seriatopora histrix
1 seriatopora calendrium

Como não consigo tirar fotos de jeito não tenho actualizado o tópico. mas vou pôr as que melhor ficaram (apesar de serem más)

----------


## João_Melo

Bom dia.

Bom já tem ai umas belas contratações.(equipamento,peixes e os corais)
Agora só falta mesmo ver como está a ficar, por isso as fotos mesmo que não sendo de profissional, valem sempre. Como se diz uma imagem, vale por........

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

só falta mesmo as fotos  :yb665:   boa continuação

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Ola Paulo!  

Eu ontem tirei fotos mas tive problemas ao po-ls na galeria... Logo a noite vou ver se consigo dar um jeito! O meu pior problema neste momento são o aparecimento de algumas aptásias...

Um abraço

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.
O aparecimento de aptasias é relativamente normal, elas tiveram de vir de algum lado. Aconteçeu o mesmo no meu aquário, mas neste capitulo temos sempre os predadores naturais.
Na minha opinião a melhor solução.

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

viva!

Também sou apologista da combater as aptasias através de predadores e não de produtos.. No meu aquário antigo um chelmon rostratus fez me uma grande limpeza em apenas 1 semana! Ainda não introduzi nenhum desta vez pois não sei se o xanthurus lhe irá dar no pelo

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Eu uso um "Tormentosus", pois não comendo as adultas (que vou acabando com vinagre),tudo o que è recém nascido já era,mantendo a população sob control.
Para mim,as aiptásias desde que controladas,fazem parte do encanto de um reef.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Ola Jorge!

a minha proxima aquisição será de facto um tormentosus... Mas como tenho andado em exames é complicado andar a dar atenção total ao aquário... Mas nesta semana espero ter o problema quase resolvido... Também concordo que aptasias controladas trazem alguma graça ao reef

----------

